# 23 of these weird green CPUs



## Rreyes097 (Aug 24, 2021)

So I have like it says 23 pieces of these green fiber CPUs. Well that's what I'm calling them. I'm not sure if I want to process these because the gold plated pins don't come out easily with the good ol heat gun, so I'm not sure how's the best way to go about getting a profit out of them. I have no idea what to post for ebay auction. As well as shipping. I just sold other lower grade stuff and ate it on shipping and the cost of the item. Or does someone want to process them for me and do a split of some sort. Please feel free to give me advice. Pictures of front and backs. As you might be able to see if that some are missing done pins. I tried to take some off but didn't work well. And the small chips attached do come off with heat.


----------

